# Gravelines



## Deleted member 25439 (Apr 29, 2018)

I am hoping to stay at gravelines in the next day or so. Has anyone been there recently and is it still ok?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 29, 2018)

We use Bergues which is nearby.  Large flat and a good town to wander.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 29, 2018)

I was there (twice) in sept .Yes 3 spots , the one near the marina has been extended to take in the area at the rear, Grande Fort Phillip is now facing the campsite just further down from the original one which is barriered and the best for me is just outside at PAarc Rives de l'Aa. A word of warning have seen reports of bikes being robbed of the back of vans on the harbour parking recently."Dont have bikes so ok for me  :rolleyes2:"


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for the warning. We have fold up bikes and can fit them under the table inside the van.


----------



## Herman (Apr 29, 2018)

We used Gravelines last summer, if you go to the quayside, instead of parking on the red dust you can use the grass, much nicer.


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Apr 30, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> We use Bergues which is nearby.  Large flat and a good town to wander.



Thanks. We are now comfortably tucked up at bergues in the rain. We last came here in 2014 so my diary tells me but hubby can't remember it at all nice peaceful site and about half full at the moment. Thanks again


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 1, 2018)

And we’ll be there on Friday before our tunnel back.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (May 2, 2018)

*Bray Dunes*

If I find myself in this area, it's usually en-route back to the UK via the chunnel. 
As I travel with my pooch, I always need to get him checked and approved for travel at a local vet.

The local vet is just around the corner form this site, Nathalie Delissen - ask for directions at the reception, but briefly, out of the camp, turn right at the main road and walk around 1/2 mile, her clinic is on the right. In the village.

Bray Dunes is on the France/Belgian border, Adinkerke is the nearest town, perfect for a sack of ciggies and chocolate.

If you treat yourself to a couple of days at a campsite here, perhaps to freshen up and "do the tanks" etc I would recommend this campsite :

Home - Camping Club Perroquet 

well worth 20 quid or so for a couple of nights of freshen up/recharge etc.

It is huge but each parcela is also huge, I've never been on a site that gives you so much space. pitches are mostly surrounded by hedges so they are all very private.

It is usually so peaceful there.


----------

